# Plow drivers lose fight to ban snowmobiles from roads



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Plow drivers lose fight to ban snowmobiles from roads 
By JOHN PEPIN, Journal Munising Bureau

MUNISING  The Alger County Road Commission backed away from a proposal Thursday to close sections of two local roadways to snowmobile traffic.
In the interest of safety to motorists, snowmobilers and plow truck drivers, the road commission had considered closing the plowed portions of Highway 58 from the Bear Trap to the Kingston Plains, and Federal Forest Highway 13 from Wetmore to Alger County Road 440.
But after hearing from a range of law enforcement officials, residents, plow truck drivers and snowmobile and tourism interests Thursday  and at a meeting attended by 150 people last month  the 3-member road commission panel decided to give everyone involved one more winter to try to solve problems.
If the problems continue this year like it has been, there wont be any lengthy meetings next year, Commissioner Paul Heyrman said.
One of the problems involves law enforcement responding to snowmobile complaints, with limited equipment and manpower.
Law enforcement is a very important cog in the wheel, road commission Chairman Doug Miron said.
Troopers from the Michigan State Police and officers from the Michigan Department of Natural Resources and Alger County Sheriffs Department pledged to do all they could to help.
But budget cuts and other concerns will make providing assistance more difficult for police this winter than in past seasons, law enforcement representatives said.
Lt. Frank Hentschell, commander of the Munising state police post, said that a program providing two enforcement sleds and patrol officers, shared by Alger and Luce counties, will not be available this winter because of budget cuts.
That basically has run out and theres no funding for us to come back up with that again, Hentschell said.
The retirement of a DNR conservation officer this weekend will leave one DNR officer for trails enforcement in Alger County. A replacement to be stationed in the county will take at least one year to secure, according to Lt. Dan Polzien.
During some peak rider time periods, or for special events, the DNR sometimes sends group patrols to Alger County and other areas for special patrols.
But sending officers on special assignments leaves voids in enforcement in other areas. Group patrols could only be expected to be available on a very limited basis, Polzien said.
Last winter, the Alger County Sheriffs Department had 40 hours each week committed to snowmobile patrols and had placed patrol cars at trailheads.
This year, matching grant funds for enforcement dollars from the state are in question because of budget concerns expressed by the Alger County Board, Sheriff David Cromell said.
Historically, weve got the grant every year, Cromell said.
Snowmobile groups have helped the sheriffs department by contributing money toward the local 25 percent matching funds.
Snowmobilers and local motel and business owners said that improved signing might be very effective in reducing problems with speeding sledders, snowmobilers heading against traffic on county roads or rider trespass.
Efforts are planned to erect large signs and place brochures in local businesses encouraging riders not to abuse the right to use the county roads.
Police encouraged residents and motorists to report problem incidents and areas. The limited law enforcement available will likely be concentrated on those places.


----------

